# Yamaha RX-V365 HDMI Video Problem



## bryaninnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I have a Yamaha RX-V365 which claims to support 1080p. My current setup is:

A media center PC with a video card with HDMI output
A 1080p plasma TV
Yamaha RX-v365

When i connect my HDMI out of my computer direclty to my TV i get 1920x1080 resoultion, however if I connect the HDMI output to the Yamaha reciever and then output that via HDMI out to the TV i 1024x768 as the only available resolution. 

Do you think this is a limitation of the reciever or am I missing something? 

If its pertinent the PC has a 512mb Radeon video card. Running Windows 7 32bit. All HDMI cables are 1.3 certified.

Any insight would be greatly appreciated


Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Have you tried selecting different resolutions from the PCs graphics card menu when running through the receiver. Make sure that you dont have anything higher than a 60Hz setting when running through the receiver.


----------



## bryaninnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Yes, when I try to change the resolution its the only option. Its greyed out to even change it from 1024x768.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thats odd as the receiver should have no issue with a 1920x1080 60Hz signal, Check the menu on the receiver and see if there is a setting under HDMI out that is not selected.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is usually a check box under the control panel that will force the graphics card to "display resolutions not supported by this monitor" Try enabling that.


----------



## bryaninnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

I will try that when I get home tonight. I believe I had it set to HDMI but I will double check.


----------



## bryaninnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

In Windows 7 there is an option "List all modes" I don't remember if I tried using that option. I will try that also when I get home.


----------



## Project30 (Jul 22, 2010)

Have you fixed the problem? I have the same exact occurrence...


----------



## bryaninnj1 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I believe I found out it was a limitation of the reciever, HOWEVER I was able to make it work a differnt way. What I did was I used the HDMI video out to the TV and used an optical audio out on an audio card to the optical input of the reciever. This works, and sounds good. 

I purchased a WD Live TV box last week with the intention of using HDMI out of the WD Live to the HDMI in of the reciever. Then HDMI out of reciever to the TV. I was told this will work and have better results than the current connection I have, I just havent had time to try it. I will let you know how it goes. 

Bryan


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bryaninnj1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I believe I found out it was a limitation of the reciever
> Bryan


Sadly this seems to be a big issue with Yamaha receivers. There is a handshake signal called High definition media protocol that it seems the Yamaha's have issues passing through and causes the signal via HDMI to be blocked. I know of three other Shack members with Yamaha receivers having this issue and a friend of mine as well.


----------



## Project30 (Jul 22, 2010)

Ok, by the time I wrote this post, I came back home and gave it another shot, and found a solution. It's very non-scientific, but I've been able to reproduce it, even if I don't understand the technicalities behind it. So... here's the solution that worked with me: the receiver was powered on, but the input selection was on HDMI2, while my laptop cable is on HDMI3. With the receiver in that state, I plugged the cable in the laptop. Since I have Windows 7, it remembers my settings and as a result, my laptop's screen went black, because my settings tells it to go black. And only then did I position the receiver on HDMI3; I could see my desktop on the TV, went in the display settings, and voila! The 1920x1080 option was there, and it was even "recommended". Selected it, and the TV is now displaying Windows at that resolution.


----------



## kelly14 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi All,

I am trying to hook up my tv to my RX-V365 Amp via the HDMI port but am not getting any video from it. I read here to *Check the menu on the receiver and see if there is a setting under HDMI out that is not selected.

.*

*Where is this menu ?* i have the amp manual and no mention of such a menu is listed. 

Would appreciate any assistance.


Regards

Gary


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

It looks like your receiver is automatic in setting the HDMI output. If your not getting video try a different cable.


----------

